

Ask HN: How does your product/service improve quality of life? - rblion

Just curious to see what people are working on.
======
esbranson
> Just curious to see what people are working on.

I am working on developing a toolchain for consumption of Akoma Ntoso legal
documents, my first target being NLTK for some natural language processing. I
have not released anything really usable as-of-yet.

(I had to choose a file format that could support everything, and it seems
that every player is hellbent on creating their own custom XML format, so I
chose something with international appeal and government backing. Mind you I
only discovered Akoma Ntoso like 4 months ago, and I've been working on this
since like 2009-2010 when California was forced in a lawsuit to allow people
to download the law, which was as far as I can tell the first time any law was
downloadable in bulk for free on the Internet. It also started out as a
learning experience in programming more than anything else, trying different
techniques and APIs etc.)

> How does your product/service improve quality of life?

My hope is that my work improves your quality of life by helping keep you
sane, out of prison, and focused on things that matter.

* California Codes: ~ 150,000 sections

* United States Code: ~ 50,000 or something

* Code of Federal Regulations: ~ 20,000 or something

* California Code of Regulations: ~ 15,000 or something

Keep in mind that you won't _know_ a section will not send you to prison until
_after_ you've read it. And let's not lie: you've never read it.

------
AznHisoka
My product helps people make more money which they can use to improve the
quality of life ^_^. That's that simple!

